# Suzuki Eiger Snorkel



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

Finished up my snorkel and thought i would show yea, i did it the cheap way i could have.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

whats the back pvc snork for? oh yea hows it run?


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

the rear cvt i just used the factory stuff and modd it alittle, and im still working on it i started it with the factory jet and it ran like a FORD HAHA, then i change to a bigger jet and it got better but not best so moved up to a bigger jet nexts weekend


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well man i hope u get it goin good. looks great but needs a paint job on the snorks.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> well man i hope u get it goin good. looks great but needs a paint job on the snorks.



yes it does need paint, i ran out of time im only home on the weekends so that all the time i get, i think im gonna drill out the aftermarket jet i have im broke so i cant buy any jet


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

arent we all. man it looks awsome. i wanna do that to my polaris but ill have to move my snorks.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

how big is your snork cuz the filter i got was 20 bucks and the rubber fitting was 6 so not bad for what i paid and it looks sick


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

see thats not the problem. the problem is is my snorks are right under my handle bars and i want to move them to get more hight from the water.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

oo so put in a 45 and the when your in the water and the front of the bike is in the air the snork will be straight up almost


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

true. im plannin on building a custom fiberglass speaker box that holds my rad and i can hide my snorks in. (when i say plan i really mean wish. haha.) i need someone that knows how to do fiberglassing to come over and show me what to do.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

heard that lol, there is so much stuff i want todo to my bike but its gonna take awhile i think whats nexts is some clutch work


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

my next is buying a pipe. i built one and couldnt hear for 3 days.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

haha well i put on a HMF slip-on before i snorkeled and wow there was so much more low end take off i couldnt believe it


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i would have a hmf but i cant find them anywhere for my popo.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

did you look on ebay? what kinda bike you got?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

yea i did nuthin. 2007 sportsman 500 ho.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

i dont think your gonna be able to find a HMF, but Big Gun makes one for your bike and IMO there just as good


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

really? big gun? u need to check that out. do they have a website?


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

yea i just looked and big gun has a full system for your bike its kinda pricy but i bet its bad a just look up big gun on google and you should be able to find it


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i did it looks bada** but thats alil up there. thats something i have to save up for.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

yea there is that, that like two months of saving lol


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well i get paid once a month so its alil longer than that.


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

I snorkel'd mine and and i noticed when i used 1 1/2 pipe it was just way to big for a 400. So after that i just bought a 1 1/2 reducer to 3/4 and it was fine. But i actually think i could have gotten away with just running straight 3/4 pipe with 1 /1/2 reducer from the air box and would have be fine. But all and all it is fine for my first one. But i do have a issue with mine. It will cut off when water hits the muffler sometimes. I mean like dead shut off. and sometimes it is fine. Gremlins i was thinking maybe.....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

1-1/2 was too big? You have a tune problem. - Even with stock motor we've gained power with these going from a 1-1/2 up to a 2", none-the-less the FCP kit'd bike. You just have to add enough fuel to utilize the increased air-flow.


----------



## Marlin customs (Feb 22, 2013)

*Eiger snorkel*

Advertising is not allowed. If you want to advertise your business you must become a site sponsor. Please email [email protected] for information. - Admin


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

This how i did mine thats the front belt vent


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Air intake


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rear belt vent


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Heres how there gunna be ran after i paint the spa hose


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Front. Hope this pics help ppl out because it was hard to find anything on these bikes. Will post more after paintin is done


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sry for the pics bein upsind down


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

I like the look of the snorkel coming out the plastic if there done right id like to do one on mine but not really going in a lake with it if i wanted a boat i just use one hehe


----------

